
Show HN: Chrome Extension that lets you start WhatsApp Web chat in a click - alon_sky
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spetz-extension/dejaplbdhefhloknahniaceohdnbckdp?hl=en
======
shaikear
Useful,appreciate it!

